# for Bob k



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Thought you'd enjoy


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahahah such a true statement.....my wife gets so mad if I don't hear what she says.....can hear EVERYTHING in the woods though! LOL!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good stuff Mike. Words so true.


----------

